# My new web site



## Christophe Letellier (Apr 9, 2005)

Hello everybody !

I'm a French independant photographer.Sorry for my no perfect English ! I'm 35 years old.
I would like to submite my work through my web site christopheletellierphotos.com.
Please, don't forget to give me your suggestions ( good or bad ) about it.

@+

Christophe Letellier


----------



## Christophe Letellier (Apr 10, 2005)

No answer, no suggestion about my web site ?
As can say my favourite singer Elton John in " Sorry seems to be the hardest word": " it's sad, so sad, it's a sad sad situation "  :cry: 

Christophe


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's a link to an English translation of your site. It may help with people commenting.

It all looks pretty good to me. I prefer simple sites, there's no messing around. You've got some nice stuff. It would be nice to have a "next photograph" button though.
Ooo, I like this one. :mrgreen:


----------



## Christophe Letellier (Apr 10, 2005)

Thak you for your answer and the translation. 
Perhaps, I'll do an english version of my site but my english is not good enough. Could you help me for the other pages ?

Christophe


----------



## Christophe Letellier (Apr 10, 2005)

Sorry, You already did this work ! Fantastic.
Thank you, thank you and............... thank you very very much ?
I don't know what I could cay !!!  :blushing:


----------

